# USB-Mikrofon direkt auf Boxen ausgeben?



## Scotti (11. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen, folgendes Problem besteht und selbst nach 3-stündiger Suche im Netz habe ich keine Lösung gefunden 

Folgendes Equiment besteht:

- PC (Vista 32bit) mit Creative Audigy ZS zur Soundausgabe
- 2 Mikrofone (Playstation-Variante) per USB-Audio-Adapter angeschlossen

Ich möchte für eine Karaoke-Veranstaltung gern das Programm UltraStar einsetzen, 
welches auch problemlos mit den Mikros funktioniert.
Um den "Spaßfaktor" etwas zu erhöhen, möchte ich aber auch dass der Gesang der Kanidaten über die Boxen ausgeben wird.
Folgende Sachen habe ich schon eingestellt bzw. probiert:

- in der Systemsteuerung ist als Ausgabegerät die Creative aktiviert, ebenso dort der Mikroeingang
- in der Systemsteuerung sind als Eingabegerät die USB-Mikros aktiviert (was auch funktioniert)
- nach etwas Suchen habe ich das Programm "audiorepeater" gefunden, welches aber nicht die gewünschte Qualität bringt (entweder Latenz gering und knacksen oder Latenz hoch und für die Verwendung nicht praktikabel)

All dies hat nix gebracht, entweder höre ich gar nix oder eben mit schlechter Qualität (knacksen oder Verzögerung)

Hat irgendjemand noch eine Idee, wie ich den Gesang direkt über die Boxen ausgeben kann?
Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

MfG Scotti


----------



## Fighter3 (11. Mai 2009)

Du könntest mal probieren unter Ultrastar im Menüpunkt Sound die Mikrofonanhebung auf 18db zu stellen, evtl. wird der Sound dann durch das Programm auf die Boxen ausgegeben...


----------



## Scotti (11. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Tipp... hab ich grad probiert... funktioniert auch nicht 

MfG Scotti


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2009)

Scotti schrieb:


> - PC (Vista 32bit) mit Creative Audigy ZS zur Soundausgabe
> - 2 Mikrofone (Playstation-Variante) per USB-Audio-Adapter angeschlossen


 was für audio-adapter sind das? sind das audio-USB-sticks mit nem ein+ausgang? dann musst du den ausgang des sticks für die boxen nehmen - das ist ja quasi ne eigene neue sondkarte - daher auch das problem, wenn du das versuchst, über die creative zu machen. 





> Ich möchte für eine Karaoke-Veranstaltung gern das Programm UltraStar einsetzen,
> welches auch problemlos mit den Mikros funktioniert.


 wie jetzt? wo hörst du den ton denn, das du weißt, dass es funktioniert? DA musst du dann halt auch die boxen anschließen ^^ 


und was für mics sind es denn? oder sind die mics selbst schon USB?


----------



## Scotti (11. Mai 2009)

Das ist ein Adapter 2 x 6,3mm Klinke (Standard-Mikroanschluss) auf USB, so etwas:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt nur die beiden Eingänge, keinen Ausgang.

Die Mikros haben halt einen Klinkenanschluss und werden per Adapter auf USB angeschlossen.

Ich weiß, dass die Mikros funktionieren, da im Programm die Pegel angezeigt werden und die Punkte gezählt werden.

Im Programm selbst kann ja auch die Eingangs- bzw. die Ausgangsquelle gewählt werden.
Also Eingang: USB-Mikrofon, Ausgang: Creative Audigy.
Leider gibt das Programm aber selbst den Ton des Gesanges standardmäßig nicht aus.
Somit kann ich nur über eine Art Monitoring-Programm wie z.Bsp "audiorepeater" gehen, welches ja aber nicht zufriedenstellend funktioniert.

MfG Scotti.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2009)

warum schließt du die mics nicht direkt am mic-in der creative an? nimm einfach nen adapter 2x3,5mm-buchse auf 3,5mm-stecker, bzw. 6,3mm-buchse (auf dem bild sieht man nicht, welche das genau sind)


----------



## Scotti (11. Mai 2009)

So wie ich geschrieben habe, sind es 6,3mm-Klinken an den Micros.
Wie soll ich denn mit nem 2 zu 1 - Adapter (welcher ja eigentlich ein Verteiler ist) die beiden Micros an einer Buchse in 2 Kanäle teilen?
Ich bräuchte also einen Adapter 1x3,5mm Klinke Stereo --> 2x6,3mm Buchse mono 
  (Also das Stereo-Signal müsste in 2 Kanäle geteilt werden, sodass ein Micro Kanal 1 und das andere Kanal 2 ist)
Rein theoretisch wäre das möglich, aber ich finde aufs Erbrech... keinen solchen Adapter.
Dies ist ja nötig um 2 Leute Spielen zu lassen.

MfG  Scotti

EDIT: Ich probier das mal mit nem Adapter 1x3,5mm Klinke stereo --> 2x6,3mm Buchse stereo
         (theoretisch sollte der die beiden Kanäle ja trotzdem trennen können) 
         Danke erstmal für die Anregung, ich melde mich morgen mal, ob diese Variante funktioniert 
         (Muß erstmal bei CONRAD vorbei)


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2009)

also, du meinst: wenn du nen adapter benutzt wie diesen hier: CORDIAL CFY 0,3 WGG

dann is das eine mic später links und das andere rechts zu hören, richtig? und das soll nicht so sein? oder willst du umgekehrt sogar, dass es eben DOCH getrennt ist? das wäre dann ja der fall, da wäre nur die frage, ob die software den "mic in links" und "mic in rechts" als jeweils einen kanal akzeptiert.


wenn du aber willst, dass beide mics als EIN gemeinsames signal reinkommen:

schau mal so ein adapter: The Sssnake 1852 Y-Adapter oder als kabel CORDIAL CFY 0,3 PGG und dazu dann nen adapter 6,3 auf 3,5 mono wie den hier: The Sssnake 1832 Adapter wenn der monostecker, der in die sondkarte kommt, dann verteilt der PC das automatisch auf links + rechts - sonst würd kein normales mic funktionieren, denn die haben ja an sich auch fast immer nur nen mono-stecker.

ODER du nimmst so einen adapter wie der ersten, und dazu dann so was: The Sssnake 1834 Adapter da machst du aus stereo mono.

problem: ich glaub thomann versendet erst ab 25€ warenwert... kannst auch mal hier schauen: Music Store professional oder bei conrad halt suchen, ob die auch so was haben.


----------



## cyc09 (13. Mai 2009)

Scotti: Suche auch nach einer Lösung für bekanntes Problem. Wenn du eine Lösung findest, dann bitte posten 

btw.: Habe gelesen, dass es mit "Nero Wave Editor" eine Möglichkeit des digitalen Monitoring gibt. Damit könnte es möglich sein, dass Audio-Signal durchzuschleifen. Konnte leider noch nicht testen...


----------



## feivel (17. Juni 2009)

dafür gibts eine software audiorepeater genannt..

allerdings ist das damit über usbmikro nur mit verzögerung möglich, der umweg über zwei soundkarten ...

ohne software nur mit direkt über klinke möglich..


----------



## naitsirch (7. Januar 2010)

Eine Frage zu diesem Thema.
Ich suche das gleiche, wie der Fragensteller und würde gerne wissen, wo ich das schon mehrmals genannte Programm "audiorepeater" erhalte. Konnte mit Google Suche nur Rapid-Share Links finden. Aber da möchte ich sowas nicht unbedingt herunterladen. Wer weiß, welcher Virus dahinter steckt.
Wäre Cool, wenn Ihr mir das schreiben könntet.

Viele Grüße
______________________
http://www.stoller-schleiftechnik.de


----------



## feivel (7. Januar 2010)

das geht tatsächlich nur über einen audiorepeater oder du verzichtest auf usb mikros...

mehr lösungen hast du nicht
die neue version 1.1. hat einen Repeater drin
ich persönlich verzichte drauf..

http://www.file-upload.net/download-2082698/ultrastarDX-alpha.7z.html

hat hier mal jemand gepostet.
in dem ultrastar thread.

Teste das doch einfach mal.


----------

